# tmpfs with zfs?



## srobert (Jan 21, 2014)

I've upgraded my laptop from FreeBSD-9.2 to FreeBSD-10.0 and, in the process, I've switched from UFS to ZFS, since the installer made it fairly easy. Previously I made use of tmpfs(5) for my /tmp directory. I've read some archived posts which indicated that using tmpfs(5) with ZFS could cause problems with memory or available space in the /tmp file. Is it still inadvisable to use tmpfs(5) with ZFS?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been using both without any issues for quite some time. In the beginning there were some issues with both fighting over memory but this has been fixed some time ago.


----------



## srobert (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks SirDice, I'll give it a try.


----------

